# Iluka 7th - 11th June 2007



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Will be back at Iluka again, hopefully I'll find my fishing mo-jo and bring home a feed or three. Once again I'm on my lonesome so if anyone wants to come along and meet up down there, let me know and I'll give you my contact details.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi Gavin I will be down there at that time conditions allowing we can get out for a fish. What aer you targetting down there?
John


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Fish


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

My usual (so far spectacularly unsuccessful) tactic is to head off the headlands trolling a skirted pillie with some bottom bouncing in between.

But I don't mind, I'm just keen to get out and with someone else on the water, I'm a lot "gamer" than I would be by myself.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Hope you get onto some good fish. My neighbour fishes/launches in Woody Bay. He says you can often pick up nice Taylor on the close rocks/reef. Never been there myself. I think he goes out a couple of km to chase Snapper.


----------

